# 0800 500 9001338 Gratisgespräch-Abo-Abzocke bei gratisgespraech24.com



## buddolo (11 Oktober 2014)

Meine Tochter ist Anfang 2014 auf folgende Website gegangen:

http://gratisgespraech24.com/ . Sie hat die 0800-Nr. von meinem Telefon angerufen, die Schritte 1 und 2 ausgeführt, bei Schritt 2 die 1 und 9 eingegeben, um das Gratisgespräch zu erhalten. Auf der Website heißt es: *Gratisgespräch24 User nutzen den Dienst unter der Nummer 09003700100 für nur 69 Cent pro Minute*.  Eine Verbindung mit dem Gratisgespräch auf der 0900er-Nummer schlug jedoch fehl, weil dass bei uns gesperrt ist. Es wurde also überhaupt kein Gespräch geführt. Seitdem wurde im März 1x 9,90 Euro bei mir auf der Telefonrechnung abgebucht, das habe ich nicht bemerkt und bezahlt. Folgende Berechnungen für 9,90 Euro alle 10 Tage habe ich berechnet bekommen und wieder zurückgebucht. Meinen Telefonprovider EWE Tel GmbH habe ich per Einschreiben aufmerksam gemacht, dass ich keinen Abo-Vertrag mit irgendjemand abgeschlossen habe. Die Dienste Dritter wollte ich kündigen, hat EWE aber abgelehnt, weil der Dienst durch mich gebucht sei. 
Es fehlt auf der Website jeder Hinweis auf AGBs bzw. auf den Abschluss eines ABOs.
Als verantwortlich lt Impressum ist: 
SKY WORLD SYSTEM & SOLUTION LIMITED, .... Hongkong, China
Der Dienst wird angeboten von mr.next id technologies GmbH Bonn


----------



## Reducal (11 Oktober 2014)

Dein Anbieter hat womöglich recht, denn deine Tochter hat über die 0800er Nummer und der anschließenden Tastatureingabe die 0900er Sperre umgangen. Nun stellt sich mir jedoch die Frage, mit welcher Begründung bucht EWE dennoch die Verbindung und was steht im Einzelverbindungsnachweis? Das ist Offlinebilling, egal, ob der Dienst genutzt wird oder nicht.


----------



## buddolo (11 Oktober 2014)

Hallo Reducal,

hier ist der Einzelverbindungsnachweis zu meiner Rufnummer 05222.... Das Telefon steht im ehemaligen Zimmer unserer Tochter, hier wird nur selten telefoniert.





Es fehlt auf der Website jeder Hinweis auf AGBs bzw. insbesondere auf den Abschluss eines ABOs. 
Das muß seit 2012 deutlich gekennzeichnet sein und unmittelbar vor einem Vertrags-Klick sämtliche entstehenden Kosten angegeben werden. Das ist auch der Betrug dieser Website.
Somit gab es keinen Abo-Abschluss.
Da die Rufnummer eine 0900-er ist, können wir diesen Dienst garnicht in Anspruch nehmen, da hier 0900 gesperrt ist. 
Das unser Telefon-Provider uns in vermeintlicher Unkenntnis diesen Dienst weiterberechnet, ist ein weiterer Fall.


----------



## Reducal (11 Oktober 2014)

Also von Betrug würde ich erst einmal nicht reden. Auf der Website steht ziemlich deutlich, dass diese Anrufe nicht kostenlos sind. Nur die Abrechnung, die halte ich durchaus erst mal für nicht ganz sauber und eben auch undurchsichtig. Auf dem EVN steht nichts davon, dass es sich um eine 0900er Nummer handelt sondern "FESTENTGELTCC.. Bezahlverfar.." Das ist das erwähnte Offlinebilling, dein Telefonprovider macht nur das Erstinkasso im Auftrag eines Dritten.



buddolo schrieb:


> Die Dienste Dritter wollte ich kündigen, hat EWE aber abgelehnt, weil der Dienst durch mich gebucht sei.





Teleton schrieb:


> Weia, da hast Du Dir aber einigen Unsinn erzählen lassen.
> Wieso soll eine "Aktivierung" einen Vertrag über ein Abo begründen, wo wird über das Widerrufsrecht belehrt.
> Warum sollen irgendwelche Dienstleister [dein Telefonbanbieter] berechtigt sein fremder Anbieter Geld über [die Telefonrechnung] einzuziehen? Wer zwingt die zur Zusammenarbeit?


Aber woher sollen das die Chinesen wissen?

Hast du wenigstens schon den Spuk online auf der Website gekündigt?


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Oktober 2014)

buddolo schrieb:


> SKY WORLD SYSTEM & SOLUTION LIMITED, .... Hongkong, China


die würde ich mir gerne näher ansehen, vielleicht gibt es da eine Überraschung... kostet aber leider Geld, daher erst einmal nur auf die "watchlist" gesetzt.
_
Sky World System & Solution Limited
Telecom Business Consulting
Suite 909, 9/F Two Grand Tower
625 Nathan Road, Mong Kok, Kowloon
Hong Kong, China
E-mail: [email protected]_

_Registriert ist die Seite offenbar im Namen eines Thailänders. Mit der Schreibweise ist aber etwas nicht in Ordnung. 
_


----------



## buddolo (12 Oktober 2014)

Da kein gültiger Abovertrag bestehen kann, gibt es für mich auch nichts zu kündigen.
Folgende Gründe sprechen für eine nur zur Abzocke konstruierte Anwendung: 
1. Der Inhalt der Website gratisgespraech24.com wie unten angezeigt.
2. Verantwortlich hierfür lt. Impressum: _Sky World System & Solution Limited, Hong Kong, China_
3. Standort des Servers: Arkansas - Fayetteville - World Wide Web Hosting Llc
4. Die Firma mr. next id technologies gmbh bonn ist als unseriös bekannt siehe http://www.kanzlei-thomas-meier.de/abofalle-auf-telefonrechnung-eine-odyssee 

Hier der Kopf der Website:




Dann kommen ein paar Bilder von den Telefon-Experten, dann zum Ende:


----------



## Teleton (12 Oktober 2014)

Das ist ein Voice-Abo (such mal hier im Forum). "Gebucht" wird das über 0800 Nummern nach Eingabe der Tastenkombi 1 und 9.Damit wird die 0900 Sperre ausgehebelt.Weitere Verbindungen gibt nicht im EVN steht nur das Verlängerungsdatum nämlich exakt alle 10 Tage.
Einwendungen solltest Du schon erheben, eine hilfsweise Kündigung schadet nicht ebenso wie ein vorsorglicher Widerruf nach Fernabsatzregeln.


----------



## buddolo (20 Oktober 2014)

Heute möchte ich über den Weitergang informieren.
Am 19.10.14 mailte ich meinem Telefon-Provider EWE Tel GmbH:
> Sehr geehrter Herr ....,>
> ich habe inzwischen den Dienst ermittelt, der angeblich für meine Rufnummer 05222/xyz erbracht wird.
> Dieser Dienst konnte jedoch von Anfang an gar nicht in Anspruch genommen werden. Es handelt sich um einen Service über 0900-er Vorwahl. Das war ja bei uns schon seit Jahren gesperrt.
> Es kann ja nicht sein, dass mir Dienste von Ihnen weiterbelastet werden, die auf meinem Anschluss nicht möglich sind. 
> Ich bitte Sie, Ihren Geschäftspartner darauf hinzuweisen, damit auch keine zukünftigen Weiterberechnungen mehr erfolgen.
> Die Details sind beschrieben auf:  forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/0800-500-9001338-gratisgespraech-abo-abzocke-bei-gratisgespraech24-com.47216/ .
> Mit freundlichem Gruß

Heute, am 20.10.14 erhielt ich folgende Antwort:
"vielen Dank für Ihre Rückmeldung.
Ihnen wurden Kosten durch einen Drittanbieter in Rechnung gestellt. 
Wir bitten Sie Beanstandungen und Einwendungen direkt an den Anbieter der jeweiligen Forderung zu entrichten. Die Kontaktdaten können Sie Ihrer MR Net Abrechnung entnehmen.
Die Direkt-Verbindungen zu einer 0900-Rufnummer sind abgehend von Ihrem Anschluss gesperrt. Über die Berechnung der Kosten oder eine eventuelle Weiterleitung der Rufnummer an einen kostenpflichtigen Mehrwertdienst haben wir jedoch keinen Einfluss. Eine Kostenberechnung durch die EWE findet nicht statt. Auf ein eventuelles Mahnverfahren durch ein anderes Unternehmen haben wir keinen Einfluss.
Für Ihr Verständnis bedanken wir uns."

Mir fehlt dieses Verständnis allerdings, ein Dank ist daher nicht notwendig. Weitere Abbuchungen werde ich jedenfalls unter Einspruch flugs zurückbuchen.


----------



## Reducal (20 Oktober 2014)

...niemand zwingt die das zu buchen oder? Dann sollen die das doch sein lassen und wartest auf das Mahnverfahren durch den Anbieter, oder?


buddolo schrieb:


> .... können wir diesen Dienst garnicht in Anspruch nehmen, da hier 0900 gesperrt ist...


Siehste, geht wohl doch.


buddolo schrieb:


> EWE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > ...die Berechnung der Kosten oder eine eventuelle Weiterleitung der Rufnummer an einen kostenpflichtigen Mehrwertdienst haben wir jedoch keinen Einfluss. Eine Kostenberechnung durch die EWE findet nicht statt.


Bist nun erst mal aus dem Erstinkasso durch EWE raus oder nicht?


----------



## buddolo (21 Oktober 2014)

Eine 0900-er Nummer konnten und können wir nicht erreichen, siehe Zitat EWE:_ "Die Direkt-Verbindungen zu einer 0900-Rufnummer sind abgehend von Ihrem Anschluss gesperrt."_
Außer mit der 0800-er Nummer hat hier kein Anruf stattgefunden.

Ich denke, ich bin nicht raus aus dem Erstinkasso. EWE hat ja schon einmal  für 2 Monate abgerechnet, siehe #3. 

Es ist interessant, wie einfach und ohne eigene Verantwortung Telefon-Provider Erstinkasso betreiben können und das im Falle EWE auch tun.
Geld einziehen über die Telefonrechnung, ein Scheunentor für Betrügereien und bei kleineren Beträgen ganz unauffällig!


----------



## Teleton (21 Oktober 2014)

Da wurde keine 0900er angerufen. Angerufen wurde (wenn nicht ohnehin eine technische Fehlbuchung vorliegt) eine kostenlose 0800er. Das (plus möglicherweise noch ein paar Tastendrücke) reicht, dass der Drittanbieter glaubt ein Abo sei zustandegekommen. Von nun an werden jeweils 9,90 alle 10 Tage abgebucht. Ausser dem 0800 Anruf gibt es keine weiteren Gespräche, auch keine "Weiterleitung" an 0900 oä. Ein Anruf an eine kostenlose Nummer reicht um das Ganze zu starten.
Steht ja auch unten auf der Website :"Und das für nur 9,90 pro Abrechnungszeitraum (10 Tage)" 

Da es sich um Festnetz handelt kann es durchaus  sein dass EWE verpflichtet ist das Erstinkasso zu übernehmen (um Wettbewerb im Telefonmarkt zu ermöglichen). Die Netzbetreiber buchen die forderungen dann unproblematisch aus.

Next ID wird sich bei Dir melden und auf die langjährige Erfahrung und die wunderbaren jährlich zertifizierten unfehlbaren Gebührenerfassungsanlagen verweisen.


----------



## dvill (21 Oktober 2014)

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2013/0...chnung-kunde-gewinnt-klage-gegen-next-id-7609


> Die Anbieter dieser Voice-Abonnements gehen davon aus, dass durch irgendein Ereignis ein Abonnementvertrag zustande gekommen sei, dessen Kosten in regelmäßigen Abständen über die Telefonrechnung abgerechnet werden könnten


Das Ereignis besteht vermutlich darin, dass in China ein Sack Reis umgekippt ist ...

Über den Umgang mit "Vertragstaschendieben":

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Widerspruch_an_Provider_bei_Abzocke_mit_Handy-Abo_-_nicht_bestellt
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug


----------



## bernhard (22 Oktober 2014)

https://nevue.nexnet.de/odin2/login.htm?vnb=050


> Ich habe/Wir haben alle zum Haushalt gehörenden Mitbenutzer des Anschlusses darüber informiert, dass mir/uns die Verbindungsdaten mit dem beantragten Nachweis bekannt gegeben werden.


Wie absurd ist das denn?

Mitbenutzer im Haushalt können durch Drücken von Tasten dem Anschlussinhaber hohe regelmäßige Kosten aufdrücken, ohne dass sie selbst, z.B. im Falle von Kindern und Jugendlichen, diese Konsequenzen durchschauen oder vertragsfähig wären. Der Anschlussinhaber hat keine Einflussmöglichkeiten und muss das Risiko solcher Finanzverluste ertragen.

Wenn der Anschlussinhaber wissen will, welche Posten auf seiner Rechnung tatsächlich sind, beginnt der "Datenschutz"?

Warum muss der Anschlussinhaber nicht vorher aktiv einwilligen, wenn er die Kostenrisiken durch Kinder oder Jugendliche tragen will?

Es gibt keinen Grund, warum ein Anschlussinhaber für Verträge zu zahlen hätte, die andere Mitnutzer des Anschlusses angeblich geschlossen haben.


----------



## buddolo (25 Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank an Alle für die nützlichen Hinweise.

Dass es schon einen gewonnen Prozess gegeben hat gegen Mr. NextID (dvill #12) finde ich sehr gut.
Mein Telefonprovider Ewe behauptet immer, er ziehe nur Geld für jemand anders ein, und hätte sonst garnichts damit zu tun. 
Dass er an dem Geschäft aber 30 % verdient, und damit in jedem Fall Geschäftspartner von Mr. NextID  ist,  erwähnt EWE nicht. 
Ich möchte in keinem Fall einen Telefon- und Internetprovider haben, der Geschäftspartner von Firmen mit solchen Verfahren wie Mr. NextID ist.
Daher werde ich den Provider wechseln, dort werde ich zusätzlich zur 0900-er Vorwahl auch die Dienste Dritter sperren lassen.

Hier werde ich weiterberichten.


----------



## Reducal (25 Oktober 2014)

Nur keine voreiligen Schlüsse ziehen!


buddolo schrieb:


> Ich möchte in keinem Fall einen Telefon- und Internetprovider haben, der Geschäftspartner von Firmen mit solchen Verfahren wie Mr. NextID ist. Daher werde ich den Provider wechseln....


Das wäre zu kurz gedacht, denn alle Provider in D arbeiten mit dieser Unternehmensgruppe zusammen - da kommt keiner drum herum. Wie der Support von EWE aber mit dir umspringt ist wirklich nicht prickelnd.


----------



## buddolo (29 Oktober 2014)

Heute bekam ich eine Mahnung von mr.nextid, (TELEOS gehört zu EWE):





Auf der Rückseite der Mahnung stehen noch folgende "Erläuterungen":





Ich mailte an [email protected]:

...
ich erhebe hiermit Widerspruch gegen Ihre o.a. Mahnung über 146,29 Euro.
Die 0900-er Vorwahl ist bei uns schon seit Jahren gesperrt.
Ein Abo-Dienst über diese Nummer daher zu keiner Zeit gegeben.

MfG ...


----------



## bernhard (29 Oktober 2014)

Die Sperrung der eigenen Telefonnummer in deren Netz scheint mir eher von Vorteil zu sein und vor nicht nachvollziehbaren Rechnungen schützen zu können.

Kann man das auch vorsorglich bei denen beantragen?


----------



## Reducal (29 Oktober 2014)

buddolo schrieb:


> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bist nun erst mal aus dem Erstinkasso durch EWE raus oder nicht?
> ...


Anscheinend doch, sonst würden die nun nicht selbst rumfordern.


----------



## Hippo (29 Oktober 2014)

Die Brüder widersprechen sich netterweise gleich selber 
Erst schreiben sie daß sie NUR technischer Dienstleister sind und die Hände in Unschuld oder wie die braune Brühe heißt waschen und gleich danach schreiben sie daß die Forderungen an sie abgetreten sind ...
Damit müssen sie sich alle Einreden zurechnen lassen und selber beweisen daß ein ordnungsgemäßer Vertrag zustandegekommen ist (viel Vergnügen beim Versuch das nachzuweisen ...)
Oder sie verweisen an den Diensterbringer, dann muß DER das beweisen und fordern


----------



## Teleton (30 Oktober 2014)

buddolo schrieb:


> Die 0900-er Vorwahl ist bei uns schon seit Jahren gesperrt.
> Ein Abo-Dienst über diese Nummer daher zu keiner Zeit gegeben.


In der jetzigen Form ist Deine Einwendung nicht beweisbar, hole das lieber nochmal per gelber Schneckenpost/Einwurfeinschreiben nach, nicht dass es später Probleme mit der Einhaltung der 8 Wochen-Frist des §45i TKG gibt (auch wenn man darüber streiten kann ob §45i auf Voiceabos überhaupt anwendbar ist).

Da nicht über 0900 gebucht wurde geht der Hinweis auf die Sperre ins Leere, der Trick ist ja dass die Bestellung über kostenlose 0800 o.ä. Nummern erfolgt.


----------



## dvill (1 November 2014)

Was sagt das Gesetz?

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tkg_2004/__45h.html


> (1) Soweit ein Anbieter von öffentlich zugänglichen Telekommunikationsdiensten dem Teilnehmer eine Rechnung stellt, die auch Entgelte für Leistungen Dritter ausweist, muss die Rechnung des Anbieters in einer hervorgehobenen und deutlich gestalteten Form Folgendes enthalten:
> 
> 1. die konkrete Bezeichnung der in Rechnung gestellten Leistungen,
> 
> ...


Was sagt der BGH?

http://www.aufrecht.de/urteile/tele...ern-bgh-urteil-vom-201005-az-iii-zr-3705.html


> Der Anwahl einer Mehrwertdienstenummer ist nicht der objektive Erklärungswert zu entnehmen, dass der Nutzer nicht nur mit dem Mehrwertdiensteanbieter, sondern auch mit dem Verbindungsnetz- und Plattformbetreiber eine (entgeltliche) vertragliche Beziehung begründen will. Dies scheitert bereits daran, dass dieser aus Sicht eines objektiven Dritten bei vernünftiger Betrachtung der bekannten oder erkennbaren Umstände (vgl. hierzu z.B. BGHZ 36, 30, 33; BGH, Urteil vom 12. März 1992 - IX ZR 141/91 - NJW 1992, 1446 f; Bamberger/Roth/Wendtland, BGB, § 133 Rn. 27) nicht Adressat einer Willenserklärung ist. Dem durchschnittlich verständigen und informierten Telefon- und Internetnutzer ist, wovon auch ein objektiver Dritter auszugehen hat, die Leistungskette zwischen dem Teilnehmernetzbetreiber und dem Mehrwertdiensteanbieter nicht bekannt, sofern er nicht - etwa im Wege des sogenannten call-by-call-Verfahrens - gezielt einen bestimmten Verbindungsnetzbetreiber auswählt. Ihm ist deshalb nicht bewusst, dass die Verbindung zu dem Mehrwertdienst auch durch zwischengeschaltete Leistungserbringer hergestellt wird.


Konkret: Es kann einen Vertrag geben mit dem eigentlichen Leistungserbringer. Technische Dienstleister in der Verschleierungskette dazwischen sind für den Kunden nicht sichtbar und für nichts Gesprächs- oder gar Vertragspartner.

Das Gesetz verlangt in der Rechnung eine ladungsfähige Anschrift desjenigen, der Vertragspartner sein will und Geld fordert.

Die Konstruktion vieler Nutzlosdienste per Telefon mit einem "technischen" Dienstleister, der für nichts verantwortlich sein will und trotzdem scheinbar die Anforderungen des Gesetzes nach einer ladungsfähigen Anschrift "erfüllt", und einem "Leistungsanbieter" hinter schillernden Postfächern in aller Welt, der für den Kunden in keiner Weise greifbar ist, benachteiligt Verbraucher unzumutbar.

Wer meint, Geld fordern zu dürfen, muss mit der eigenen ladungsfähigen Anschrift in der Rechnung genannt sein.

Er muss einen wirksamen Vertragsschluss belegen können. Bei telefongestützten Dienstleistungen scheitet das in der Regel daran, dass die Verbraucherinformation zu den Widerrufsrechten nicht rechtswirksam erfolgt.

Wenn der Leistungserbringer für den Telefonkunden das Geld nicht selbst einfordern will, kann er das Inkasso an Unternehmen übertragen, die dafür zugelassen sind. Ich finde auf rechnungsinfo.de keine Hinweise, dass dort Inkasso für Forderungen Dritter durchgeführt werden dürfte.

Der technische Dienstleister hat Verträge mit dem Leistungserbringer für den Telefonkunden und kann für seine technische Dienstleistung auch nur von ihm bezahlt werden. Es gibt keine Grundlage, dass er das eigene Geld von einem Dritten, nämlich dem Telefonkunden, fordert, mit dem er kein Vertragsverhältnis hat. Dass er gleich noch das Geld für den möglichen Vertragspartner des Verbrauchers fordert, ist absurd.


----------



## buddolo (6 November 2014)

Heute erhielt ich eine E-Mail von mr. next id:

_Die mr. next id GmbH ist ein erfahrener Telefondienstleister, der sich auf Service-Rufnummern (0800, 0900 u. a.) und Auskunftsdienste spezialisiert hat.
Als Verbindungsnetzbetreiber erbringt die mr. next id GmbH die technische Verbindungsleistung zwischen Nutzer und Diensteanbieter. Für Werbung, Inhalt und Gestaltung der (Mehrwert)-Dienste sind die jeweiligen Anbieter selbst verantwortlich.
Von Ihrem Anschluss wurde am 27.03.14 um 15:07 Uhr die Servicerufnummer 08007240586 angewählt und dort per Tastendruck ein Voice-Abonnement bestellt. Die Abrechnung des Abonnements erfolgt im 10-Tage-Rhythmus bis zur Kündigung.
Das Abo umfasst eine Leistung im Bereich der Erwachsenenunterhaltung, hier Lebensberatung, Kartenlegen und Wahrsagen.
Unter den Bestellnummern ist jeweils eine Ansage hinterlegt, die über den Preis und die Dauer der Nutzung informiert. Nach der Ansage wird mit der Tastenkombination 1 und 9 das Abo bestellt.
Nach dem Drücken der Tastenkombination wird die Bestellung bestätigt und es werden die Kündigungsmöglichkeiten aufgezeigt.
Wir haben Ihr Schreiben zum Anlass genommen, das beauftragte Abonnement für Ihren Anschluss am 05.11.14 stoppen zu lassen.
Der Dienst wird bis dahin jeweils im 10-Tage-Rhythmus in Rechnung gestellt, unabhängig davon, ob er tatsächlich genutzt wurde.
Falls Sie persönlich den fraglichen Dienst nicht bestellt oder genutzt haben, ist dies für die Erhebung der Nutzungsentgelte ohne Belang und entbindet Sie als Anschlussinhaber nicht von der Pflicht, die für Sie oder die Person, die Ihren Anschluss nutzte erbrachten Leistungen zu bezahlen._

Ich antwortete wie folgt:

_ich erhebe Widerspruch dagegen, dass jemals ein gültiger Abo-Vertrag mit Ihnen zustande gekommen sein soll. 
Es fehlen wesentliche rechtliche Voraussetzungen, selbst wenn ein Tastendruck erfolgt sein sollte.
 Z. B. habe ich  keine Widerrufsbelehrung in Textform von Ihnen erhalten.  Siehe auch:  http://www.computerbetrug.de/2013/0...chnung-kunde-gewinnt-klage-gegen-next-id-7609_


----------



## Teleton (7 November 2014)

Das mit dem Tastendruck funktioniert z.B. so:
"Drücke die 1 um unsere wilden Mädels stöhnen zu hören"  *einsdrück*
Ah, Du willst unsere Mädels stöhnen hören dann drücke für sofortiges Stöhnen die 9 ..._Pause Pause Pause _... für günstige 9,99 im 10-Tagesabo.
90% der Nutzer werden schon in der Gesprächspause die "9" gedrückt haben und hören den restlichen Text nicht mehr.


----------



## buddolo (22 November 2014)

Heute erhielt ich 2 neue Nachrichten.

Nachdem ich vor einigen Tagen meinen noch-Telefon-Provider EWE gebeten hatte:  "bitte sperren Sie Leistungen Dritter für alle meine Telefonnummern", erhielt ich jetzt die Antwort:
_"Eine grundsätzliche Drittanbietersperre können wir leider nicht setzen. Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis.
Sie haben jedoch die Möglichkeit, evtl entstandenen Drittanbieterkosten zu widersprechen. In dem Fall geben wir die Forderung an den Drittanbieter zurück und Sie bezahlen bei uns nur den unstrittigen Betrag."_

Ich habe inzwischen bei EWE gekündigt, durch zeitlichen Zufall muß ich jedoch 12 Monate bis November 2015 warten bis zum Wechsel.
Die Hoffnung ist, dass die Kündigung bei EWE was bewirkt um nicht Ersteinzugsgehilfe für Kriminelle zu sein. Leider scheinen die Gesetze wieder mal so etwas zu fördern.

Die 2. Nachricht ist ein Einzugsbescheid des HIB Hanse Inkasso-Buerau in Hamburg:





Hier noch die dazugehörenden Angaben nach § 33 Bundesdatenschutzgesetz auf Seite 2 des Bescheides:




Ich habe dem Einzugsbescheid - wie bisher allen Benachrichtigungen zum angeblichen Abo - widersprochen per E-Mail an Hanse Inkasso:
"Ich erhebe hiermit Widerspruch gegen Ihren Einzugsbescheid für mr. next id vom 20.11.2014 über 206,80 Euro.
Die 0900-er Vorwahl ist bei uns schon seit Jahren gesperrt.
Ein Abo-Dienst über diese Nummer war daher zu keiner Zeit möglich und ein gültiger Abo-Vertrag wurde auch nie geschlossen."


----------



## dvill (23 November 2014)

Die Ausbeute der Mitverdiener dubioser Telefontricks ist direkt proportional zum Unterlaufen klarer gesetzlicher Regelungen.

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tkg_2004/__45d.html


> (3) Der Teilnehmer kann von dem Anbieter öffentlich zugänglicher Mobilfunkdienste und von dem Anbieter des Anschlusses an das öffentliche Mobilfunknetz verlangen, dass die Identifizierung seines Mobilfunkanschlusses zur Inanspruchnahme und Abrechnung einer neben der Verbindung erbrachten Leistung unentgeltlich netzseitig gesperrt wird.


Seit 2012 ist jeder Telefonanbieter verpflichtet, auf Kundenwunsch ungewollte teure Zusatzdienste zu sperren.

Weiter: http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/cln.../Rufnummern/0800/0800_Basepage.html?nn=268384


> (0)800
> 
> Rufnummern für das Angebot von entgeltfreien Telefondiensten
> 
> Der Anrufende muss bei der Anwahl einer (0)800er Rufnummer kein Entgelt entrichten. Die Möglichkeit der Erhebung eines Entgeltes für die Inanspruchnahme eines Endgerätes bleibt unbenommen. Rechtsgrundlage für die Zuteilung und Nutzung von (0)800-Rufnummern sind die Zuteilungsregeln.


Ein Telefonanschlussinhaber muss sich darauf verlassen können, dass keine Kosten entstehen, wenn er z.B. innerhalb der Familie (0)800-Nummern zulässt.

Mit (0)800-Nummern durch weiteres Knöpfedrücken teuer abzukassieren, ist ein bewusster Trick, Kontrollmaßnahmen des Anschlussinhabers zu unterlaufen. Das Gesetz lässt diesen Trick nicht zu.

http://dejure.org/gesetze/RDG/11a.html


> Auf Anfrage sind der Privatperson folgende Informationen ergänzend mitzuteilen:
> 
> 1. eine ladungsfähige Anschrift der Auftraggeberin oder des Auftraggebers, wenn nicht dargelegt wird, dass dadurch schutzwürdige Interessen der Auftraggeberin oder des Auftraggebers beeinträchtigt werden,
> 
> ...


Das ist jetzt geltendes Recht. Die können ja mal die wesentlichen Umstände des Vertragsschlusses erläutern, z. B. auch, wie die Widerrufsrechte wirksam eingeschlossen wurden.

http://www.aufrecht.de/urteile/tele...ern-bgh-urteil-vom-201005-az-iii-zr-3705.html


> a) Der Anwahl einer Mehrwertdienstenummer ist nicht der objektive Erklärungswert zu entnehmen, dass der Nutzer nicht nur mit dem Mehrwertdiensteanbieter, sondern auch mit dem Verbindungsnetz- und Plattformbetreiber eine (entgeltliche) vertragliche Beziehung begründen will. Dies scheitert bereits daran, dass dieser aus Sicht eines objektiven Dritten bei vernünftiger Betrachtung der bekannten oder erkennbaren Umstände (vgl. hierzu z.B. BGHZ 36, 30, 33; BGH, Urteil vom 12. März 1992 - IX ZR 141/91 - NJW 1992, 1446 f; Bamberger/Roth/Wendtland, BGB, § 133 Rn. 27) nicht Adressat einer Willenserklärung ist. Dem durchschnittlich verständigen und informierten Telefon- und Internetnutzer ist, wovon auch ein objektiver Dritter auszugehen hat, die Leistungskette zwischen dem Teilnehmernetzbetreiber und dem Mehrwertdiensteanbieter nicht bekannt, sofern er nicht - etwa im Wege des sogenannten call-by-call-Verfahrens - gezielt einen bestimmten Verbindungsnetzbetreiber auswählt. Ihm ist deshalb nicht bewusst, dass die Verbindung zu dem Mehrwertdienst auch durch zwischengeschaltete Leistungserbringer hergestellt wird.
> 
> Hieran würde sich selbst dann nichts ändern, wenn der durchschnittliche Anschlussbenutzer mit der Einbeziehung von Verbindungsnetz- und Plattformbetreibern in die Verbindungskette rechnete.


Wenn jemand etwas zu fordern hat, dann der angebliche Leistungserbringer des Minderwerts. Warum einer aus den für den Kunden nicht sichtbaren Zwischenschichten hier als Fordernder auftritt, bleibt unklar.


----------



## dvill (30 November 2014)

buddolo schrieb:


> Von Ihrem Anschluss wurde am 27.03.14 um 15:07 Uhr die Servicerufnummer 08007240586 angewählt und dort per Tastendruck ein Voice-Abonnement bestellt.


Hier ist noch so ein Fall:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...eutschland-f%FCr-Festnetz&p=381094#post381094


> Allerdings ist die Abofalle per 0800er aktiviert worden. Angeblich, laut mr. next ID, 08007240586.


----------



## buddolo (4 Dezember 2014)

Danke für die Infos. Bei EWE war ja auch eine Drittanbietersperre angeblich nicht möglich:

_"Eine grundsätzliche Drittanbietersperre können wir leider nicht setzen. Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis."
_

Ich habe jetzt wieder eine Abbuchung von EWE für Drittanbieterleisungen erhalten:




Der Betrag wurde zusammen mit der mtl. EWE-Rechnung abgebucht. Ich habe also den Gesamt-Bankeinzug zurückgebucht, und dann nur die mtl. EWE-Rechnung überwiesen.
Jetzt sind es sogar 2 ABO-Firmen !!! Beide vom Anbieter mr. next id. Ich mailte an die Adresse von mr. next id:

_"hiermit erhebe ich Widerspruch zur erneuten Berechnung von Abo-Diensten über EWE für meine Rufnummer 05222/xxx.
Die 0900-er Vorwahl ist hier seit Jahren gesperrt. Es wurde auch kein Vertrag über ABO-Dienste geschlossen."
_


----------



## Reducal (4 Dezember 2014)

Diese zügellose Einbucherei in Rechnungen von TK-Kunden durch Drittanbieter, abenteuerliche Anbieter von Bezahlverfahren und sonstiger Schurken gehört verboten! Die Telefonrechnung sollte allein für Buchungen von Telekommunikationsdiensten verfügbar sein.


----------



## dvill (5 Dezember 2014)

http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/nordmagazin/abofalle109.html


> Unsere Recherchen haben ergeben, dass die Firma Next ID technologies GmbH ein technischer Dienstleister und somit Rechnungssteller für verschiedene Abonnementdienste ist. Da es in letzter Zeit zu einem erhöhten Reklamationsaufkommen kam und eindeutig bewiesen werden konnte, dass kein Abo bestellt wurde, hat sich die Next ID technologies GmbH dazu bereit erklärt, die offenen Beträge von Familie Frank zu stornieren.


Die Masche ist seit Jahren bekannt und es ändert sich nichts.

Wie kommt technisch eine Abrechnung zustande, wenn es nicht bestellt wurde?


----------



## Teleton (5 Dezember 2014)

> Da es in letzter Zeit zu einem erhöhten Reklamationsaufkommen kam


In letzter Zeit=die letzten 15 Jahre?


----------



## bernhard (5 Dezember 2014)

Wer ist  Patrick Trading Ltd.? Was ist das für ein Bezahlverfahren?

http://www.123recht.net/Rechnung-ueber-ein-angebl-ABO-__f472841__p2.html


----------



## bernhard (5 Dezember 2014)

Da gab es auch schon Abrechnungsverbote für dieses illustre Bezahlverfahren:

http://www.vzsa.de/Unlauterer-Werbeanruf-fuer-ARAL-Tankgutschein


> Laut Bundesnetzagentur erscheinen die Forderungen auf der Telefonrechnung unter "mr. next id technologies GmbH (ehemals: NEXT ID technologies GmbH), Mildred-Scheel-Str. 1, 53175 Bonn". Bei den Kunden der Telekom Deutschland GmbH sind die Rechnungsbeträge unter den Artikel-/Leistungsnummern 82583 und 67965, bei den übrigen Anbietern allgemein unter Angabe der Produkt-IDs 91960 und 91994 sowie möglicherweise auch unter den Produkt-IDs 91022, 91023 und 91024 aufgeführt. Dem unlauteren Treiben hat die Agentur jetzt ein Ende gesetzt.
> 
> Sämtlichen Netzbetreibern hat sie untersagt, Beträge mit diesen Nummern ab dem 12. Mai 2011 in Rechnung zu stellen oder für bereits zugestellte Rechnungen das Inkasso zu betreiben.


----------



## dvill (6 Dezember 2014)

Über Patrick Trading ist in der Tat wenig zu finden.

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tkg_2004/__45p.html


> (2) Der verantwortliche Anbieter einer neben der Verbindung erbrachten Leistung muss auf Verlangen des Teilnehmers diesen über den Grund und Gegenstand des Entgeltanspruchs, der nicht ausschließlich Gegenleistung einer Verbindungsleistung ist, insbesondere über die Art der erbrachten Leistung, unterrichten.


Das wäre mal interessant, welche Dienstleistung am Telefon erbracht werden kann, wenn das Telefon nicht benutzt wird. Die Aboabrechnung führt zu Folgeabrechnungen, ohne dass das Telefon zum Einsatz kommt.

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tkg_2004/__6.html


> § 6 Meldepflicht
> 
> (1) Wer gewerblich öffentliche Telekommunikationsnetze betreibt oder gewerblich öffentlich zugängliche Telekommunikationsdienste erbringt, muss die Aufnahme, Änderung und Beendigung seiner Tätigkeit sowie Änderungen seiner Firma bei der Bundesnetzagentur unverzüglich melden. Die Erklärung bedarf der Schriftform.


Hier sind die Gemeldeten:

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/Sha...teanbieterPDF.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=27

Patrick Trading finde ich dort nicht. Wer nicht gemeldet ist, bekommt kein Geld. So sehe ich das jedenfalls.


----------



## dvill (6 Dezember 2014)

Bei Antispam findet man:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...tschland-f%FCr-Festnetz-Abzocke-Inkassoterror


> Allerdings ist die Abofalle per 0800er aktiviert worden. Angeblich, laut mr. next ID, 08007240586.


Die Nummer 08007240651 gehört zu einer Patrick Trading Limited in Hong Kong gemäß

http://telefonkontakt.net/


> Impressum
> Patrick Trading Limited
> Unit 1010, Miramar Tower
> 132 Nathan Road,Tsim Sha Tsui
> Kowloon, Hong Kong


und dem dortigen Impressum


----------



## dvill (7 Dezember 2014)

Der Einsatz von 0800-Nummern ist natürlich ein dreistes vorsätzliches Unterlaufen von möglichen Sperrmaßnahmen des Anschlussinhabers und schon deshalb unzulässig.

Es ist aber auch schlicht rechtswidrig.

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/Sha...00_Nummernplan.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=1


> 3. Nutzungszweck
> 
> Rufnummern für das Angebot von entgeltfreien Telefondiensten dürfen ausschließlich für die Erbringung von Diensten genutzt werden, bei deren Inanspruchnahme der Anrufende kein Entgelt zu entrichten hat (vgl. § 3 Nr. 8a TKG).
> 
> Anrufe zu „entgeltfreien Telefondiensten“ i.S.V. § 3 Nr. 8a TKG lösen für den Anrufer weder ein Entgelt für den Telefondienst (Anruf) noch für den darüber hinausgehenden Dienst aus.


Das weiß jeder, der in der Branche als Mitverdiener tätig ist. Wer das auf eine Rechnung drucken lässt, muss wissen, dass es rechtswidrig ist.

Betroffene sollten unbedingt bei der Bundesnetzagentur eine Beschwerde über die zuteilungswidrige Nutzung einreichen.


----------



## buddolo (30 Dezember 2014)

Am 10.12.14 erstellte mir mein Telefon-Provider EWE die Abrechnung für Monat November 2014 über insgesamt  2,19 Euro für Anrufe ins Mobilfunknetz. Die monatlichen Grundbeiträge wurden mir mit dem Hinweis "anteilig" mit 0 Euro berechnet, also erlassen. Eine Berechnung für ABO-Dienste erfolgte nicht mehr. Diesen ganzen Ärger für mich und meine Kündigung des Telefon-Vertrages  hätte man sich dort ersparen können.  

Von mr. next id habe ich bis jetzt nichts weiteres vernommen. Wie aus euren Beiträgen zu sehen ist, würde wohl auch mr. next id gerichtlich keine Chance haben. 
Man kann nur hoffen, dass solche  Inkasso-Möglichkeiten bald generell stillgelegt werden. Selbst wenn der eine oder andere nicht zahlt, scheint es ein einträgliches Geschäftsmodell. 

Ich werde mich im neuen Jahr nochmal melden, ob es das war, oder ob noch was weitergeht.


----------



## buddolo (22 Januar 2015)

2015 geht es weiter:
*Ich erhielt am 7.1.15 eine erste Mahnung* über die in #27 von mir zurückgebuchten 29,70 + 2,50 Gebühr für die 1. Mahnung = insgesamt 32,20 Euro.

Ich emailte folgendes an die EWE: 
"bei der von Ihnen angemahnten Rechung handelt es sich um Erstinkasso Ihrerseits für mr. next id. Ich habe gegen diese Berechnung wie auch alle anderen zuvor bei mr. next id Widerspruch erhoben.
Es bestand meinerseits nie ein gültiger Abo-Vertrag mit mr. next id."

EWE antwortete: "Ihr Anliegen prüfen wir gerne und setzen uns danach mit Ihnen in Verbindung. Wir bitten Sie bis dahin um etwas Geduld."
Eine Antwort hierzu habe ich jedoch bislang nicht erhalten.

*Jetzt am 19.1.15 erhielt ich eine raue 2. Mahnung,* die Dinge androht, die aus mehreren Gründen wohl garnicht zulässig sind (75-Euro-Grenze, Drittanbieter-Beträge):





Der Gesamtbetrag ist jetzt mit neuen Mahngebühren 37,20 Euro.

Ich rief darauf die Hotline von EWE an. Es wurde mir schließlich mitgeteilt, mein Vorgang sei an "höherer Stelle" in Beratung. Es wurde eine Mahnsperre angelegt. Ich soll eine Antwort von EWE erhalten.
Darauf warte ich jetzt.


----------



## buddolo (29 Januar 2015)

Am 29.1.15 erhielt ich jetzt  die angekündigte Antwort von EWE, hieraus das Wesentliche:

_"Aus Kulanz haben wir die Posten für den Monat Oktober 2014 bei uns storniert. Gegebenenfalls wird der Drittanbieter hier noch einmal direkt auf Sie zukommen.
Die ausgesprochenen Mahngebühren haben wir bei uns ausgebucht."_

Damit sind die angedrohten Massnahmen für mich völlig erledigt.
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass der Drittanbieter mr. next id noch einmal auf mich zukommt. 

Die Einrede des Telefonproviders, ich hätte einen Vertrag mit einem Drittanbieter abgeschlossen, war permanent im Schriftwechsel mit EWE vorhanden.
Da liegt m.E. ein übler Fehler im System: Wie kann ein Provider für angebliche Verträge eines Kunden mit einem Drittanbieters Inkasso machen, ohne das ein gültiger Vertrag vorliegt?
*Wichtig für Betroffenen: Ein gültiger Vertrag ist niemals alleine auf das Drücken von 2 Tasten hin geschlossen.*

Danke nochmal an alle für die vielen Informationen.


----------



## Reducal (30 Januar 2015)

buddolo schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch nicht, dass der Drittanbieter mr. next id noch einmal auf mich zukommt.


Will nicht unken aber da wäre ich mir in diesem Fall nicht sicher. Aber immerhin, man kann dich nun erst einmal nicht mehr zur Zahlung mit dem Druckmittel Telefonanschluss nötigen.

Mr. Next wird kommen, verlass dich drauf! Die haben nun alle Daten für ihr eigenes Forderungsmanagement von deinem Provider zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen. Nur, was hast du mit dem behaupteten Vertrag zu tun? Du kannst dem allen ganz relaxt entgegen sehen, da der Verursacher ja ein anderes Familienmitglied war. Das aber, würde ich dann als Rechtfertigungsgrund auch anbringen und mir dabei vorbehalten, den Namen zuerst nicht zu benennen. Eine Anschlussinhaberhaftung gibt es in diesem Fall nicht, auch wenn Mr. Next das wahrscheinlich anführen wird. Die werden vom Anschein der vorliegenden Daten ausgehen. EWE wird die Korrespondenz mit dir sicher nicht weiter geben, womit das Spiel dann irgendwann bestimmt noch einmal von vorne beginnt. Nur die Forderung, die wird gleich zu Beginn schon höher ausfallen, da dem Rechnungslauf für die Hauptforderung schon mal erfolgreich widersprochen worden ist.


----------

